# No deer? No problem...



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone else seeing lots of deer tonight? Saw 19 tonight bow hunting in Logan county and brother in law saw almost 40 a couple miles from where we were hunting. Saw another 8 on the way back to Columbus. Does not seem to be low numbers post rut. Too bad the 19 we saw never got closer than 50 yards.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've seen more deer in the last week than I have all season... mostly standing in fields or along the road, but more deer none the less....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Had to run my buck to the taxiderms I drove from columbus to Rio Grande and back Saturday 23s down to 35 then 35 back and took 104 up saw 42 deer total 2 diff bucks chasing does 1on 35 and 1 on 104 saw 4 buck feeding with does deer everywhere had 9 deer in this 4 acre field by my house it is surrounded by house they r up and moving


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ahp,it's official, crisis averted!!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> Anyone else seeing lots of deer tonight? Saw 19 tonight bow hunting in Logan county and brother in law saw almost 40 a couple miles from where we were hunting. Saw another 8 on the way back to Columbus. Does not seem to be low numbers post rut. Too bad the 19 we saw never got closer than 50 yards.


Darn it I think I left my iPhone at the ODNR headquarters again  Seeing that many deer is pretty typical this time of year. No foliage and snow helps make it easier to see them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have been seeing a lot of deer lately myself , instead of everyone jumping the gun and blaming something or somebody for not seeing deer . They need to put into perspective that we had snow on the ground alot in november and december . IMO letting the deer move much more at night . Coyote hunting one night in november I saw almost 40 deer from hunting to driving from farm to farm . I have seen more deer at night while predator hunting this season than I have while deer hunting .


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Food, food, food. Nothing natural in the woods to eat except browse. If there had been a lot of mast this year, you would be seeing a different trend. Deer have been hanging in the yards around my house for about a month now. That's what happens when everyone feeds something, whether it be birdseed or corn.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

glad to hear the herd is not as bad as i thought. with the numerous complaints about not seeing deer this year and the kill being down, i thought things were going the wrong way. looks like i was wrong again.


----------

